# Ground level deck - screws or bolts?



## rodu (Sep 21, 2011)

since the deck is at ground level the screws would be enough, however, as a precaution you may want to remove the screws on every other 4x4 and replace with either lag bolts or bolts that go all the way thru.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

personally i would just use galvanized gun spikes.. 100 x faster and much much cheaper than 3" screws.. its sitting at grade. it cant go anywhere


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Um...I guess.
I don't believe I've ever seen anything like that before.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Just the screws should do it. 

You could have used continuous 4x4s and saved yourself from all those 2x4s, but hey.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There's a waste of materials and labor.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> There's a waste of materials and labor.


I'm serious. I've been around the block a few times and have never seen anything like that.
I can't help it, I keep going back and studying it more. What about that 45 action?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

There's more to a job than time and materials. I'm sure that Mr. Smith derived great pleasure from building it, and if he 45d a corner, there must be a good reason for that (fancy board design).

I'll bet those 2x4s are dead level along the whole plane!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

abracaboom said:


> There's more to a job than time and materials. I'm sure that Mr. Smith derived great pleasure from building it, and if he 45d a corner, there must be a good reason for that (fancy board design).
> 
> I'll bet those 2x4s are dead level along the whole plane!


I'll bet not. You can see the waves in it.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Ummm... I'm also at a loss for words... Sometimes a deck is not the answer and a paver stone or concrete patio is the answer.


----------

